# what is this!!!!



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

one of my 4'' p's have been supporting this zit or parasite or perhaps a scared up pc of flesh on his face for quite some time, maybe 2 months now. has anybody seen this before on their p's if so does it go away. the p has been eating and is very active and leads a normal life so far, but will dick head ever loose this









two pics below


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Man, that looks pretty nasty!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Tru never saw anything like that before


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

wow that is weird.
can you get a close up of the thing?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

my red slamed against the gravel and has something like that but mine seems to has gotten smaller.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nasty looking


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Some kind of tumor?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Or a grown-in piece of gravel?
Looks kinda nasty, though, but the fish seems healthy otherwise (great color!)


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

cut it of and put it in a tank with salt...

no jk, dont know although that might work, i wouldnt do it. but if it doesnt seem to be harming the fish let it stay and see if the fish has any trouble because of it.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Put a finger on each side of it and squeeze...must be going into puburty


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

hm that doesnt look very good:S.....i dont kno much abo this stuf.....buh ummmm try salt....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> cut it of


 Yea, if it doesn't go away Id cut it off


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> Put a finger on each side of it and squeeze...must be going into puburty


 are you saying i should







it







i would love to but it's pretty close to his mouth. maybe i will pick up some acne cream


----------

